# Who wears a mask when doing a lot of soldering?



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Any of you guys use a mask of any time when you solder?

We use B tanks a lot, usually 3/4 - 1" copper and sometimes the torch runs for quite a while. I just noticed today I felt like Id smoked a pack of cigarettes at the end of the day.

I'm wondering about tossing on one of those small cotton masks, theyre probably better than nothing, and dont take up much space.

Any others?

Ryan


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I do when I'm wearing a tampon


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

PVC glue and primer is way more harmful to you than a little flux smoke.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I do when I'm wearing a tampon
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


 Its those acorns u been eating...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I do when I'm wearing a tampon
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


it already fell off how many acorns did you eat :laughing:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Learn to position yourself so you don't eat smoke when soldering.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

That flux is some nasty stuff... I believe it is some of the most toxic stuff we work with.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Try not to hold your face right over the fitting and you should be alright LOL


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Around my area most petroleum based flux's are being phased out for water based. Without having read the info on it, I only assume it's less toxic. It flow like ass though, hate it.


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Haha, ok thanks. Yeah the stuff I use works great. I love using it, but when we're in a confined space, its hard to get away from. Not too worried. My grandfather is 86, and Plumbed for his entire career. Just thought Id ask.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I used to get a rash from it when I would do a lot of water piping until I started wearing gloves.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I don't really have allergies that bad. But the sanding gets me every time.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Mask for soldering no, but sometimes use a small fan when practical if a real confined space. Use latex gloves or thin mechanics gloves. Can't get the smell of copper and flux off my hands easily.

Mask when grinder cutting cast iron.

wookie


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Have never worn a mask to solder, when I'm working big copper the dust from Sanding it down gives me a headache, and actually causes my nose to bleed. Am I unique? Anyways I brush some flux on first, then sand, wipe,flux,burn. Keeps the dust out of the air. Have to use mesh though cloth won't hold up.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

What's a mak??


----------

